# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Possible new teqnique to DILDing

## jshumck

Im pretty sure this has been posted before but I was thinking is it possible to have an alarm go off periodically throughout the day, reminding you to reality check? Then have that same alarm go off during sleep, thus reminding you to do a reality check in your dreams. This is just an idea. But if some of you have tried this and would like to share your experiences it would be greatly appreciated. Also, i realize that it would have to be an alarm that turns itself off. Chronolite for the iphone is a pretty good alarm app that is free. If you want though, you can buy chronology with more advanced settings. Its $2.99 i believe.  :tongue2:

----------


## jshumck

bump

----------


## mcwillis

I had an alarm go off in my headphones every five minutes throughout the day.  Every time the alarm went off I did the nose pinch and breath reality check.  I did this for 3 months and I didn't do one reality check in my dreams... until I started using a dreamsign and doing a reality check.

----------


## imj

What would happen is.....the alarm gets in the dream 1) You hear the alarm in the dream but have no idea where it's coming from or what it is just the acknowledgement that it's an alarm and take no action. 2) You hear the alarm but it appears as something else in the dream and you ignore it. 3)You hear nothing. 4) You hear the alarm and try to remember but cannot and dismiss it and continue dreaming. 5) You hear the alarm and know it's the alarm going off from the whatever but fail to take action.

So if you can see the problem here...the alarm can appear in many forms and you the dreamer can react in many ways...bottom line is it's not specific in the dream. McWillis said he used a dreamsign and it worked because the dreamsign he used appeared specific in the dream and he recognized it in the dream. To rectify this problem you can use coded signals to avoid confusion like a specific sound that only you recogtnize and that cannot be linked to other things like say sirens or ambulances it has to be unique.

IMJ

----------


## Puffin

Lucidity is caused by awareness. An alarm going off during the day that reminds you do to a reality check can be helpful, as long as you also practice really questioning if you're dreaming or not (along with looking at what's around you and reasoning out why you're dreaming or not). If you only go through the motions and don't partake in the mental aspect of reality checking, you won't get very far, but it's very easy to simply observe your surroundings closely and see if what you're doing makes sense.

In the dream, an alarm on its own won't do much good. Like imj said, you'll end up ignoring it because you're not aware enough to realize it's prompting you to do an RC. The alarm may also disguise itself as another sound, or associate itself with something else (eg. the alarm beeping could come across as the timer on an oven going off). You'd have to be practicing awareness in waking life to even be able to recognize the alarm, but awareness alone will already cause lucidity. In short, there's no longer any purpose to the alarm.

----------

